# General > Motoring >  Veggie oil

## Mdroger

Hi, does anyone know where I can get used veggie oil for use in my Land Rover 300 tdi?

----------


## bacon

*pm sent 2000 litres available. in 20 litre good plastic drums.*

----------


## Dog-eared

You cannot simply run on old chip oil. It has acid in it from cooking. It has to be processed first.

----------


## davth

> You cannot simply run on old chip oil. It has acid in it from cooking. It has to be processed first.


Oh but you can
Old mercs and landrovers will run forever on the stuff quite happily

----------


## vantastic

*​1000 litres available ready to use . 30p a litre in 25 litre drums. call 07956217552 6am-3pm.*

----------

